# Installazione di Gentoo su MacMiniPPC

## Gaap

Ho deciso di togliere totalmente Os X dal mio piccolo mac mini ppc.. ero intenzionato a farci girare sopra un piccolo server per la gestione di file e cose varie..

Premetto che avendo installato gentoo con successo su architetture x86, la cosa non mi spaventa.. ma non riesco proprio a capire la tabella di partizionamento di mac-fdisk.. (fdisk è moooolto più chiaro)

qualcuno si è cimentato in installazioni su ppc? i software ci sono vero? volendo togliere totalmente MacOsX dal "piccolo", avrei una tabella di partizionamento utilizzata totalmente da gentoo ( sono 80 Gb )..

Qualcuno ha voglia di spiegarmi come utilizzare Fdisk-mac e quindi un eventuale suddivisione del disco? (ovviamente ho gia' letto l'handbook)

----------

## =DvD=

Io uso gentoo ppc su un powerbook5,8.

Macosx non lo toglierei del tutto, lasciagli 5Gb, a volte serve. (viene a casa tua l'amica che vuole che tu gli aggiorni l'ipod, il programma per aggiornare il firmware della batteria e altre cazzatine varie)(si può dire varie?)

Per la tabella delle partizioni non saprei come essere più chiaro del manuale.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2006.0/handbook-ppc.xml?part=1&chap=4#mac-fdisk

Ti spiega i passi da fare uno a uno, con i comandi da dare a mac-fdisk uno a uno.

Se ti può aiutare ti posto la mia tabella delle partizioni: 

```
pbm ~ # mac-fdisk /dev/hda

/dev/hda

Command (? for help): p

/dev/hda

        #                    type name                  length   base      ( size )  system

/dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1         ( 31.5k)  Partition map

/dev/hda2              Apple_Free                       262144 @ 64        (128.0M)  Free space

/dev/hda3               Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_1  30210224 @ 262208    ( 14.4G)  HFS

/dev/hda4         Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap               1600 @ 30472432  (800.0k)  NewWorld bootblock

/dev/hda5         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                 2097152 @ 30474032  (  1.0G)  Linux swap

/dev/hda6         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 root               123730304 @ 32571184  ( 59.0G)  Linux native

Block size=512, Number of Blocks=156301488

DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0
```

I software per fare un fileserver ci sono tuttissimi.

Mancano i codecs proprietari di MS e manca flash. Tutte cose che su un serverino non dovrebbero nemmeo essere installate.

Unica cosa stai attento se lasci macosx: quando va in suspend to _DISK_ (ho detto disk, non ram) ti sovrascrive quantomeno il bootloader. Quindi non lo mandare in suspend to _DISK_ (ho detto disk) da macosx  :Smile: 

Rischi di perdere della roba (visto che ci vuoi fare un fileserver immagino che tu ci metta dei files...)

----------

## 0101

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mancano i codecs proprietari di MS e manca flash. Tutte cose che su un serverino non dovrebbero nemmeo essere installate.
> 
> 

 

...potete risolvere avviando tramite qemu quello ke vi manca:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-117774-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

...anche tutta una distro ke missa' fate prima cmq  :Smile: 

0101

----------

## Gaap

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unica cosa stai attento se lasci macosx: quando va in suspend to _DISK_ (ho detto disk, non ram) ti sovrascrive quantomeno il bootloader. Quindi non lo mandare in suspend to _DISK_ (ho detto disk) da macosx 
> 
> Rischi di perdere della roba (visto che ci vuoi fare un fileserver immagino che tu ci metta dei files...)
> ...

 

Non ho capito cosa intendi... :s parli della sospensione dei dischi?

----------

## stefanonafets

in generale il suspend to disk dovrebbe essere una procedura per cui il contenuto della ram viene "dumpato" in un file (o partizione, + in generale sul disco) e il pc viene spento, in modo che al riavvio il sistema ripristina il contenuto della ram e in pratica "è come se non avessi spento".

Questo è quello che ho capito, spero di essermi spiegato decentemente (del resto sono anche le 3.23   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Gaap

Ah ok questo l'ho capito, l' unica cosa che non capisco è come possa influire sull' avvio di linux 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Perche' va a sovrascrivere il bootloader evidentemente =D

----------

## Gaap

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Perche' va a sovrascrivere il bootloader evidentemente =D

 

:O una cosa del genere non l'avevo mai sentita  :Razz:  ... ma se scrive sulla ram come è possibile che influisca sull' mbr?? è questo che non capisco ^^

----------

## =DvD=

Ma quando ho scritto suspend _TO DISK_ grande come un albergo, e ho ripetuto 4 volte disk, tu cosa hai pensato? Che intendevo ram e mi sono sbagliato 4 volte a scriverlo??

----------

## Gaap

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ma quando ho scritto suspend _TO DISK_ grande come un albergo, e ho ripetuto 4 volte disk, tu cosa hai pensato? Che intendevo ram e mi sono sbagliato 4 volte a scriverlo??

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

tranquillo però... saro' anche un po tardo ma non perdiamo la pazienza.. non ti ho obbligato mica a rispondermi..

----------

## nomadsoul

Suspend to RAM:

tiene accesa la ram e basta.

Suspend to disk:

salva la ram sul disco e spenge il computer.

right?

----------

## Gaap

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> Suspend to RAM:
> 
> tiene accesa la ram e basta.
> 
> Suspend to disk:
> ...

 

Ok anche se mi sembra un po' sbrigativa la cosa.. cosa centra il bootloader con il fatto che al riavvio successivo si ritorna allo stato prima dell' ibernazione?

----------

## diego_82

Ovvio, utilizzando la sospensione su disco c'è la possibilità che si sovrascriva il bootloader (che guarda caso si trova sul disco stesso...).

----------

## =DvD=

A volte mi pento di perdere tempo.

Fai così: non seguire il mio consiglio e manda in suspend il mac mini da macosx, magari mi sto sbagliando.

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok anche se mi sembra un po' sbrigativa la cosa.. cosa centra il bootloader con il fatto che al riavvio successivo si ritorna allo stato prima dell' ibernazione?

 

allora, ricordando che 1+1=2....

quando fai suspend to disk, mi sembra di aver capito, che per un motivo o per un altro, ti va a scrivere dove non deve scrivere.

capito ora che c'entra?

perchè se fa il suspend to disk da macosx puoi dire addio al tuo lavoro di installazione di gentoo

----------

## Gaap

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> quando fai suspend to disk, mi sembra di aver capito, che per un motivo o per un altro, ti va a scrivere dove non deve scrivere.
> 
> capito ora che c'entra?

 

è quello che voglio sapere.. ci sara' un motivo percui succede tutto cio?!? o è frutto del caso??

----------

## =DvD=

Quando accendi il mac _da spento_ (ho scritto da spento, non da sleep, spero di non essere frainteso ancora.)(lo ripeto _da SPENTO_) lui di solito carica il sistema operativo e amen.

Se sei andato in suspend to disk, bisogna ricaricare in ram l'immagine vecchia, non far partire il sistema operativo. 

Le cose non avvengono per magia. Tu vuoi ricaricare la situazione precedente al suspend, ma se è tutto _spento_ come speri di farlo? 

Evidentemente per fare questo quei furboni della apple impostano un flag nel loro bootloader, e evidentemente se non lo trovano brasano tutto e lo rimettono. 

Con il risultato che tu ti ritrovi senza il bootloader (o senza il bootloader e parte delle tue partizioni,  dipende come hai fatto le cose).

Cmq se ancora ti sembra strano, puoi sempre provare di persona.

----------

## jackoverfull

no, il mac non funziona come un normale x86 con bios. andando in "suspend to disk" il sistema imposta semplicemente open firmware (il software che c'é, o per meglio dire, c'era, al posto della bios) per caricare il file /var/vm/sleepimage.

al riavvio il boot loader non viene toccato, anche perché nella apple partition table non esiste il concetto di master boot record.

una cosa che ti sconsiglio vivamente di fare é tentare di avviare linux dopo aver "sospeso" il mac, senza riavviare: pare che porti a una corruzione di dati...

----------

## jackoverfull

tornando alla tua domanda....

mac-fdisk, una volta capito il funzionamento di base, é in realtà piuttosto semplive da usare.

storicamente, per chi fosse interessato, é un clone di pdisk, programma scritto da apple, tutt'ora presente in os x, per la sua vecchia versione di linux, mklinux.

per cominciare fagli selezionare il tuo hd (chiaramente ogni operazione va effettuata da root):

```
mac-fdisk /dev/hdx
```

o /dev/sdx su dischi esterni e sata.

quindi visualizza la tabella attuale delle partizioni, premendo "p" e dando invio.

la mia per esempio é:

```
cadax jack # mac-fdisk /dev/hda

/dev/hda

Command (? for help): p

/dev/hda

        #                    type name                 length   base     ( size )  system

/dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map                          63 @ 1        ( 31.5k)  Partition map

/dev/hda2          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                56 @ 64       ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3

/dev/hda3          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                56 @ 120      ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3

/dev/hda4        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                56 @ 176      ( 28.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda5        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                56 @ 232      ( 28.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda6          Apple_FWDriver Macintosh               512 @ 288      (256.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda7      Apple_Driver_IOKit Macintosh               512 @ 800      (256.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda8           Apple_Patches Patch Partition         512 @ 1312     (256.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda9               Apple_HFS Mac OS 9           16384000 @ 19467336 (  7.8G)  HFS

/dev/hda10              Apple_HFS Cadax              43778032 @ 36244552 ( 20.9G)  HFS

/dev/hda11        Apple_Bootstrap untitled               2048 @ 1824     (  1.0M)  NewWorld bootblock

/dev/hda12        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 root               18152744 @ 3872     (  8.7G)  Linux native

/dev/hda13        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                1310720 @ 18156616 (640.0M)  Linux swap

/dev/hda14             Apple_Free Extra                393216 @ 35851336 (192.0M)  Free space

/dev/hda15             Apple_Free Extra                    16 @ 80022584 (  8.0k)  Free space

Block size=512, Number of Blocks=80022600

DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0

Drivers-

1: @ 64 for 23, type=0x1

2: @ 120 for 36, type=0xffff

3: @ 176 for 21, type=0x701

4: @ 232 for 34, type=0xf8ff

Command (? for help):

```

a seconda del modello e dell'età del tuo mac la tua sarà diversa (molto probabilmente non avrai tutte quelle "apple driver" che ho io, il mac da cui sto scrivendo é vecchiotto!  :Smile: 

una piccola analisi di cosa c'é:

```
/dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map                          63 @ 1        ( 31.5k)  Partition map

```

la prima partizione, sia sulla "vecchia" apple partition mac usata dai ppc che sulla nuova guid partition map dei mactel é quella della tabella delle partizioni e non va mai cancellata.

```
/dev/hda2          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                56 @ 64       ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3

/dev/hda3          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                56 @ 120      ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3

/dev/hda4        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                56 @ 176      ( 28.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda5        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                56 @ 232      ( 28.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda6          Apple_FWDriver Macintosh               512 @ 288      (256.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda7      Apple_Driver_IOKit Macintosh               512 @ 800      (256.0k)  Unknown

/dev/hda8           Apple_Patches Patch Partition         512 @ 1312     (256.0k)  Unknown

```

i driver del disco e varie patch che apple ha rilasciato nel corso degli anni (chi ha installato qualche volta un mac os "classico" forse ricorderà l'opzione "aggiorna i driver dei dischi rigidi apple" dell'installer). anche queste é meglio lasciarle stare.

```
/dev/hda9               Apple_HFS Mac OS 9           16384000 @ 19467336 (  7.8G)  HFS

/dev/hda10              Apple_HFS Cadax              43778032 @ 36244552 ( 20.9G)  HFS

```

le partizioni dei miei altri sistemi operativi...

```
/dev/hda11        Apple_Bootstrap untitled               2048 @ 1824     (  1.0M)  NewWorld bootblock

```

la partizione di bootstrap creata da gentoo. normalmente é posta prima dei dischi degli altri sistemi operativi, ma a causa di alcuni esperimenti che ho fatto in passato é finita qui...

é interessante notare come per la apple partition map il "tipo" delle partizioni sia semplicemente un "etichetta", in realtà il contenuto non cambia. cambiando il tipo di questa partizione a Aplle_HFS e avviando da os x (o 9) si potrà scoprire come essa sia in realtà una normalissima partizione hfs, tranquillamente montabile da questi sistemi operativi. facendo questa operazione yaboot continuerà a funzionare senza problemi, ma segnalerà che il tipo di partizione é errato.

```
/dev/hda12        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 root               18152744 @ 3872     (  8.7G)  Linux native

```

la partizione di root. nel manuale di gentoo consigliano di chiamarla "root", ma,almeno su altre distro, non si verifica alcun problema chiamandola diversmante.

il tipo  Apple_UNIX_SVR2 fu introdotto da apple nei primi anni '90 per il suo unix, apple-ux, e quando si fece il porting di linux su ppc (e 68k!) si scelse di continuare a usarlo anche per lui, in modo da evitare ogni eventuale problema.

```
/dev/hda13        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                1310720 @ 18156616 (640.0M)  Linux swap
```

la partizione di swap. da notare come sia dello stesso tipo della root. gli installer di molte distro richiedono che si chiami "swap" per riconoscerla e il manuale di gentoo consiglia di chiamarla così, ma dato che in gentoo non c'é installer penso che dovrebbe poter funzionare anche con un nome diverso.

```
/dev/hda14             Apple_Free Extra                393216 @ 35851336 (192.0M)  Free space

```

una partizione vuota su cui devo fare delle cose

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda15             Apple_Free Extra                    16 @ 80022584 (  8.0k)  Free space
> 
> 

 

la partizione di chiusura del disco. non é sovrascribile ma risulta vuota. su alcuni dischi ci saranno delle partizioni simili tra una partizione e l'altra.

e ora i principali comandi...

c crea una partizione di tipo Apple_UNIX_SVR2, che va bene per la root, lo swap, o un'altra partizione che debba'essere visibile solo da linux. per fare una partizione di swap chiamala semplicemente "swap".

C crea una partizione chiedendo di specificare il tipo. utile per fare partizioni che debbano essere viste dal mac os o boot blok.

d cancella una partizione

w scrive le modifiche effettuate sulla partition map

q esce senza applicare le modifiche.

quindi per creare una partizione di tipo  Apple_Bootstrap, per installarci il boot loader, premi C e dai invio.

quando chiede il primo blocco guarda nella sezione "base" dove vuoi metterla e inserisci quel numero (per esempio se volessi creare una partizione usando lo spazio libero che ho al fondo senza sprecare niente scriverei 35851336).

quando chiede la lunghezza puoi specificarla in blocchi, ma anche in kb, mb e gb: basta scriver il numero con attaccata una K, una M o una G (ad esempio 12M crea una partizione da 12 mega...).

quando chiede il tipo metti il tipo di partizione che vuoi creare...

il nome può essere quello che vuoi, anche se, come dicevo prima, é meglio che la partizione di root si chiami "root" e quella di swap "swap".

la creazione di partizioni linux é uguale, solo che si può risparmiare il passaggio di specificare il tipo premendo c minuscola.

se vuoi cancellare una partizione immetti d e, quando lo chiede, il numero della partizione.

in qualsiasi momento puoi premere p per visualizzare lo stato della tabella.

nessuna modifica sarà applicata finché non avrai inserito w e confermato.

in bocca al lupo!

----------

## =DvD=

Fico!

Bisognerebbe dare visibilità a questo post.

----------

## Gaap

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Quando accendi il mac _da spento_ (ho scritto da spento, non da sleep, spero di non essere frainteso ancora.)(lo ripeto _da SPENTO_) lui di solito carica il sistema operativo e amen.
> 
> Se sei andato in suspend to disk, bisogna ricaricare in ram l'immagine vecchia, non far partire il sistema operativo. 
> 
> Le cose non avvengono per magia. Tu vuoi ricaricare la situazione precedente al suspend, ma se è tutto _spento_ come speri di farlo? 
> ...

 

Si, questo confermo che è vero.. ma mi semba una cosa molto stupida fatta da mamma apple che io adoro :S ...

----------

## Gaap

 *jackoverfull wrote:*   

> tornando alla tua domanda....
> 
> mac-fdisk, una volta capito il funzionamento di base, é in realtà piuttosto semplive da usare.
> 
> storicamente, per chi fosse interessato, é un clone di pdisk, programma scritto da apple, tutt'ora presente in os x, per la sua vecchia versione di linux, mklinux.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non so' che dire... più chiaro di così non saprei come fare... grazie 1000 per l'howto  :Wink:  ..

----------

## =DvD=

cmq è chiaro anche il man   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jackoverfull

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Si, questo confermo che è vero.. ma mi semba una cosa molto stupida fatta da mamma apple che io adoro :S ...

 

infatti non é così

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>      
> 
> Non so' che dire... più chiaro di così non saprei come fare... grazie 1000 per l'howto  

 

ma prego!  :Smile: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> cmq è chiaro anche il man  

 

fino a un certo punto ora on ce l'ho sotto mano ma, ad esempio, non mi pare che dica da nessuna parte che per creare una partizione di swap basta crearne una linux chiamata "swap"...

----------

## =DvD=

Lo dice la guida di gentoo quello  :Smile: 

----------

## jackoverfull

sì, anche questo é vero

----------

